# Best classical music for when you're three sheets to the wind on supermarket vodka?



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Preferably not too long in case I pass out or with loud bits every ten minutes or so to give me a jolt.

I thought perhaps Vivaldi?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chopin minutes waltz . :devil:


----------

